# An issue with xbox 360 wired controller



## coolnikk (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys,

It has been an year since i bought my xbox 360 wired controller also used it only like for a month but im not able to use it anymore since it doesn't work for like more than a second.

This part of wire is the main issue

View attachment 11993


and if i twist it a bit the green light ring shows up but then it again fades away after a second 

View attachment 11994

the controller is in mint condition all the buttons works the vibrator motor too the only issue this wire so can anyone tell me where i can get it repaired in mumbai from some trust worthy shop and also how much will it cost.Any help is appreciated


----------



## coolnikk (Sep 4, 2013)

bump !


----------

